# Birthday Frog Build(65 gallon orange galac viv)



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

This viv will be for my orange galacs that i got 
as a big surprise for my birthday a few weeks ago. 

I traded some fish stuff for a 65 the other day and
I got an awesome deal on some great driftwood,
thanks to Mike at ASR in Frazer,PA. So I got the layout 
figured out and put an egg crate false bottom in.


























Overhead shot...lol









Zip tied a few layers of screen to it and siliconed it in place.









I think there will be a partial background on the left side.
I'm currently working on some great stuff/drylok rocks.
I'll update when the rocks are done and I start on the background,
In a few days.

Enjoy!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Subscribed!


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

wow that piece of wood looks epic!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Another great build in the making by the Green bean! Subscribed.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Some pics of the future tenants...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

So...I've been busy making rocks...lol

I bought this(universal rock) piece to Incorporate into the partial background.









Then I made all these to match it. I'll use some throughout the layout to tie the background in.









It took some doing to try and match the color...I think the shapes and contours mimicked the original pretty well. Here's some close-ups...

































To make the rocks, I squirt out blobs of great stuff and let them dry/cure fore a few days. Then I carve them with an old steak knife. I then put several coats of drylok on(you can tint it if you want with masonry tint or acrylic paint). I added sand to this batch because the universal rock piece is textured/gritty.
I tinted the drylok brown...then did alot of "dabbing" and dry brushing with about 6 different colors. Hues of greys,browns,linen,yellow ochre and a weathered iron.

Hope that answers any questions about making the rocks.

No I have to put the background/cave together with some GS.
I'll update when there's more progress with that.


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

Man thats a nice piece of wood. lol


----------



## TheFabricator (Dec 8, 2012)

Uhhh huh huh he said wood


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

what kind of drylok did you use? Awesome rocks btw


----------



## shiloh (Nov 28, 2012)

Great looking wood and rocks! Are you going to fill in under the wood with substrate or leave it slightly elevated?


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

frog dude said:


> what kind of drylok did you use? Awesome rocks btw


Thanks...I like how the rocks turned out.
The drylok is this stuff...









I used it for the rocks in my 72 bowfront. Several other people have used it for Rocks,backgrounds and water features. It's supposed to be safe for use in
birdbaths and fish ponds...I think it's biggest danger comes from inhaling 
Dust when it's sanded.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

shiloh said:


> Great looking wood and rocks! Are you going to fill in under the wood with substrate or leave it slightly elevated?


Thank you...I got such a great deal on the wood,I couldn't pass it up...lol
The rocks turned out better than I expected. I didn't know if I could match
the colors right,but they came out pretty close,so I'm happy with them.

As for the driftwood, yes, I am leaving it elevated a bit.

I started putting the GS on the partial background and as a barrier around 
the water feature yesterday. It's going pretty well...I'll post some pics in a 
little while.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's where I'm at, so far...
I used GS to form the transition into the water
and secure some rocks/create my partial background
and cave. I still have to GS tha actual cave and around 
a pot at the top of the "rock wall."










Closer pic of the water/transition area...









And the (future) cave...









I'll most likely be using the silicone/peat method of covering the GS.


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

This looks great! Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

I got the GS all done with silicone/peat/coco fiber and I used tinted drylok in the cave...

























I'm going back and forth about the placement of the top piece of driftwood.
This is version "A" (the original idea)









This is "B" (I really like the balance of the hard scape of this version)









This is "C" (slightly different than B)









Version B and C are similar and I'm leaning towards one of them over my original idea,now that the rocks/cave are in.
Let me know what you think!
Thanks


----------



## winsch1027 (Jul 1, 2008)

B is the the one I would go with.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I like C the best


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

C. But remember we shouldn't be deciding, it is something anyone of us has to live with


----------



## The Wolfe (Jul 17, 2012)

That Looks Awesome! Thanks for sharing! 
Where did you get such an amazing peace of wood? It makes an awesome center peace in your tank! Keep us Posted.

The Wolfe


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

The Wolfe said:


> That Looks Awesome! Thanks for sharing!
> Where did you get such an amazing peace of wood? It makes an awesome center peace in your tank! Keep us Posted.
> 
> The Wolfe


Thanks!

It's actually 2 pieces of wood...I got them at Aquarium Specialties and Research in Frazer,PA for an incredibly unbelievable price. I'm so glad I stumbled across them. They certainly are an awesome focal point for the viv(and a jungle gym for my galacs...lol).

Just about ready for substrate and plants...
Updates coming soon.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

excellent job on the rocks. And I love the setup so far, looks great. Can't wait to see it planted


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Got the top finished...
Glass cut, made a silicone hinge and put the vents together.
Still have to put handles on the glass...










I also put a light together out of some old bathroom strip lights and misc.
materials I had laying around. As you can see, there are 6 sockets.
I'll be using 6 26 watt cfl's for a total of 156 watts.
Hope it's enough...


















On top of the viv...









The substrate is in. I've been playing with plant placement.
Hopefully Monday or Tuesday I'll be able to show you the "completed"
Set-up.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

notEZbeingGREEN said:


>


Why does this picture of the driftwood remind me of a cat lifting it's leg up in the air while it cleans it's butt?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Tank looks great so far... can't wait to see how it ends up



notEZbeingGREEN said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's actually 2 pieces of wood...I got them at Aquarium Specialties and Research in Frazer,PA


How is that store? I'm always looking for new places to check out in the area and I'm out in West Chester occasionally, so I could swing by sometime. You're in Norristown right? How would you compare it to Big Al's/Captain Nemo's/Natural Pets/whatever?


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

carola1155 said:


> Tank looks great so far... can't wait to see how it ends up
> 
> 
> 
> How is that store? I'm always looking for new places to check out in the area and I'm out in West Chester occasionally, so I could swing by sometime. You're in Norristown right? How would you compare it to Big Al's/Captain Nemo's/Natural Pets/whatever?


Thanks!
AST is a small store, but they have a good coral/saltwater selection.
The reptile section is pretty good and it's reasonably priced. Mike(the owner)
is a great guy and very knowledgable. Pretty large selection of driftwood and supplies for the size of the store. Great local small business to support, for me.
the size of the store


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

> I also put a light together out of some old bathroom strip lights and misc.
> materials I had laying around. As you can see, there are 6 sockets.
> I'll be using 6 26 watt cfl's for a total of 156 watts.
> Hope it's enough...


Oh great! Now you've got me wanting to rip out the strip lights in my bathroom for my next build.


----------



## sarasmiles (Sep 5, 2012)

I love the rocks, and you are definitely very creative. I can't wait to see the finished viv!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Just a thought, but are you planning on putting a reflector in your awesome homemade light fixture?


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

jacobi said:


> Just a thought, but are you planning on putting a reflector in your awesome homemade light fixture?


Actually,yes...I'm just trying to figure out/find something economical that will do the job. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

notEZbeingGREEN said:


> Actually,yes...I'm just trying to figure out/find something economical that will do the job. Any suggestions?


Just painting the inside white would do much, not as good as a real reflector but still much better then nothing.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

notEZbeingGREEN said:


> Actually,yes...I'm just trying to figure out/find something economical that will do the job. Any suggestions?


How about reflective tape? Something like this 





Edit: I typed "reflective tape" into Amazon, came up with some more interesting stuff. Reflective spray paint, but I have not the faintest clue how good it is or if its safe near a vivarium http://www.amazon.com/Rust-Oleum-214944-Reflective-10-Ounce-Spray/dp/B000LNVC1M/ref=sr_1_21?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1357590652&sr=1-21&keywords=reflective+tape, a better reflective tape http://www.amazon.com/CS-Hyde-Metalized-Acrylic-Adhesive/dp/B003HKRFA8/ref=sr_1_46?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1357590693&sr=1-46&keywords=reflective+tape, and of course, no mention of tape could be complete without http://www.amazon.com/Duck-868088-1-88-Inch-X-Factor-Flamingo/dp/B000NHY1I2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357591068&sr=8-1&keywords=pink+duck+tape 

Second edit: Disclaimer, I've only used the last one


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

I decided to try this as a reflector...

Lowe's Home Improvement

It was easy to cut-to-fit,sticks quite well and does a great job reflecting the light.
We'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

The viv is just about done!
I still have to attach the broms and I'm not totally sold on the
Alocasia 'Polly'... Ive read it can go dormant and dont really want 
to deal with that. I want something that's tall with large leaves that's 
going to fill out the space pretty well. I'm open to suggestions for a substitution.

Otherwise, I'm VERY pleased with this build and think the galacs will love it!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

That looks great!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

So far, so good...
All the plants are taking well to their new home.
The crypt wendtii is melting, but it will all grow back
in a few weeks. 

Seeded the viv with springs and isos.

I came across some anibias afzelii today. I've never seen
it for sale locally, so I thought I'd try it out
semi-emersed. I like the shape and size of the leaves.


----------



## MarkB (May 23, 2012)

That's a great build! Well done.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Some full viv shots...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Haven't updated this in 6 weeks or so, so...
Plants and frogs are growing and doing well.
I moved/added a plant or two,fireball neo's are coloring up
and the mosses are growing.
Here's a bunch of pics...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

And some frogs...


----------



## jjm71586 (Feb 21, 2013)

really cool build I like how you made your rocks I subbed


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

How 'bout pics of some orange frogs...love these guys!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Beautiful frogs Tim! Are they making any babies for me yet?

-Chris


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

kitcolebay said:


> Beautiful frogs Tim! Are they making any babies for me yet?
> 
> -Chris


Lol...thanks, Chris.
It will be a little while, yet...
they are just over 6 months old.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Its the pattern on the legs that catches my eyes, lookin good!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

The tanks looks good!!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry, I couldn't resist...they were out and about and I had to take some pics.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Just a little note...
I'm now hearing some calling out of this viv.
These guys(and gals,I hope) are 7 months old.
WOOHOO!!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Congrats!!! just fyi, don't feed on the moss, the supplement dust will kill your moss.


----------



## Val 'n' Ty (Mar 24, 2013)

Awesome set up. Good work. We are new to frogging, it's addicting. I am working on our second viv now. A lot of work to do.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Looking good Tim!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Some more orange frog pics...wish I could tell which ones are calling...


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

I love this thread, so glad you updated it.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Frogs and plants are growing well!
Here's a few updated pics...


----------



## Keister (Mar 5, 2013)

Very nice Viv! Awesome frogs as well!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

That's grown in real nicely Tim! Viv, frogs, and pics looking great!

-Chris


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Great set up!! Everything is filling in nicely


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Did a little trimming,cleaning and moved some things around in here today.
I really didn't like the alocasia 'Polly' so I took it out and moved some pilea 'moon valley' and peperomia in its place. The frogs seem to like the canopy/cover the pilea provides better than the alocasia. Other than that, nothing new going on in this viv...just keep hearing calling.

























This is where they hide when I work in the viv...up in between the 2 big pieces of driftwood...









And a random frog shot...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Thought I'd post some new pics of these gorgeous frogs.
Lots of calling and "leap frog" going on...I know there's at least 
2 males in the group.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

A couple viv shots...


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks good Tim! I'm really impressed with how clean you keep the glass!  Lol.

-Chris


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Tim, looks really good! Two questions; what is the brom? What is the philodendron?


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

cbreon said:


> Tim, looks really good! Two questions; what is the brom? What is the philodendron?


Thanks, Craig.
Unfortunately, I can't be much help to you on the ID of either of those plants.
The brom is from a local shop with no ID.
The philo was sold as 'lemon lime' philo...though its not the typical smaller leaved hybrid that's pretty popular. Got it at a little shop up in Lewisburg. I suspect it would get huge grown in the right conditions(warm,humid,lots of space,etc)...it takes a little while to get going, but once it does, it grows pretty fast. I've had it in my other(auratus) viv since fall and I trim it once a month or so. It grows new shoots wherever you cut it. There's leaves that are at least a foot long on it.
Let me know if you want some...I'll save it for you the next time I trim.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

The brom is a vriesea hybrid, something like vriesea 'red chestnut' or a variation. 

Are you sure your talking about a philodendron are are you asking about the cissus discolor?


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

frograck said:


> The brom is a vriesea hybrid, something like vriesea 'red chestnut' or a variation.
> 
> Are you sure your talking about a philodendron are are you asking about the cissus discolor?


I believe you're right about the brom.

I'm talking about the large,yellowish/green leaved philo in the center of the viv...
Maybe that's not what Craig was asking about, though...?


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Some current viv pics...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

A few frog shots...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Sooo...cissus discolor has gone wild in this viv...lol
Guess I should get the scissors out...
Frogs are doing great. Still only confirmed 2 males 
calling. These galacs are very active, eating well and
otherwise awesome! Love 'em!!

























http://i439.photobucket.com/albums/qq120/newlinta/null_zps452dec1c.jpg[/[IMG]
[IMG]http://i439.photobucket.com/albums/qq120/newlinta/null_zpsd0cdd110.jpg


----------



## Dooley1 (Dec 12, 2009)

This is beautiful! How do you keep the water clean? Is that java moss in the water?

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Dooley1 said:


> This is beautiful! How do you keep the water clean? Is that java moss in the water?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kevin


I guess I should update this thread soon,lol...

Thanks!

There is a single air line(just the tubing...no airstone or anything) in one end of the water feature that "circulates" the water continuously. I suck out dead ff's and debris every 4-6 weeks with a turkey baster. I just top it off with distilled water as needed.

It is java moss on the wood/in the water.

I think the air line is the trick...use it in several vivs with the same success.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Haven't updated in a while...
A few plants added/subtracted. Frogs are doing quite well. 2 definite males in the group of 6...lots of calling from them, so I hopeful things will happen soon...


----------



## Dr Christopher McHale (Apr 3, 2014)

Great work!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Some updated pics...


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Love this tank, and those galacts! Thanks for the update


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

They have a reptile room and wood at ASR? Just went there a couple of weeks ago for the first time for some silicone. Did not realize they had more than just corals!


----------

